# Seketch up only 8 hours trial



## devonwoody

Sketch up for free is only an 8 hour trial version on my download


----------



## Nick W

JJ,

I suggest you read the rest of this thread.


----------



## gidon

See the link in my reply:
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 442#105442
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## devonwoody

I downloaded the free Sketch up yesterday morning and after the finished download, a dialogue box comes up thanking me for downloading and explaining that this version is a free trial and has 8 hours of USE.

Are you saying that when the 8 hours are up I can go and get another 8 hour free version?


----------



## tim

No.

Go to this link http://www.sketchup.com/?sid=368 and download this version of sketchup which is not the same as Sketchup5 but by all accounts for most users is good enough. This version is free

Cheers

Tim


----------



## devonwoody

tim":2qcusb13 said:


> No.
> 
> Go to this link http://www.sketchup.com/?sid=368 and download this version of sketchup which is not the same as Sketchup5 but by all accounts for most users is good enough. This version is free
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim



Thanks Tim, 

But

screen print of download page below still states it is a trial version and after my download it states I can use it for 8 hours.







.


----------



## Shady

DevonWoody - that's most odd... I downloaded it with no problems from that link, and cannot find that screen anywhere: You should, on following the link, get to this page:

http://sketchup.google.com/download.html

Which just gives you the 'unlimited' free version - try that link and see if it works...


----------



## tim

I don't see the info on your screen print on any download pages for Google sketchup that I'm looking at.


----------



## Nick W

devonwoody":37eulb3q said:


> ...
> 
> screen print of download page below still states it is a trial version and after my download it states I can use it for 8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ..



Yes, there are two downloadable versions of the software. The important thing to notice is the use of '...this version...' which is the 8 hour trial of SU pro, and the link above which takes you to the unlimited Google SU version's download.


----------



## devonwoody

Shady":22tnesf9 said:


> DevonWoody - that's most odd... I downloaded it with no problems from that link, and cannot find that screen anywhere: You should, on following the link, get to this page:
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/download.html
> 
> Which just gives you the 'unlimited' free version - try that link and see if it works...



Most odd??????????
Used your link above, clicked on the download button which then takes me to the next page which is my screen print of above.

I think I will use my 8 hour period up and then perhaps things will have settled down on this download and the full free version might be available again.


----------



## Shady

In that case, I can only think that the trial version you've found has messed with your registry somehow: because, like Tim, I can't find that screenshot anywhere via the links we've copied. 

Anyway, best of luck with sorting it out - it's worth it.


----------



## devonwoody

I remember I did this download around 6 weeks ago when it was first mooted there was a free version. Perhaps this is what is messing up my registry?

Also sent an email off to sketchup on their contact page for info.

I am a sticker when it comes to controversy,(ask the wife).


----------



## SketchUp Guru

DW, You may have hit on the issue. Six weeks ago Google SketchUp wasn't available.

You should be able to install the new, free version and have no problems. You might try a registry cleaner--I like http://ccleaner.com 's cleaner because it is free and fast--before doing the new install.


----------



## devonwoody

Hmmmmmmmmmmm?

have a look at this thread dated 16 h March 06

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au ... gle+sketch

.


----------



## mr

Try downloading it from this link. http://dl.google.com/sketchup/GoogleSketchUpW-EN.exe

Note that this is a link straight to the download not to a page where you click a link for the download.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

DW, in the posts made in March it only says there's "noise" about a free version at that point. When was the last time you downloaded SU?


----------



## devonwoody

OK Mr. I will give that a try first thing in the morning. 
Do you think I should send the present download to the recyle bin in the meantime?


----------



## mr

Downloaded file? If its only the installation file it doesnt matter - you could "store" it in the bin for the time being. If youve installed from it already I would uninstall it before installing from the file you get from that link. 

Cheers Mike.


----------



## devonwoody

Google support replied to my email and provided me with the following link which is different from any mention above for that free copy of Sketch up.

http://sketchup.google.com/

Also a certain gentleman down under has thrown out the following challenge;

Quote

A challenge to Sketchup gurus 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok; so, if Sketchup is ideal for woodworking projects, I challenge the gurus to draw a reasonably accurate representation of my rocking chair, using Google Sketchup. The first person to succeed, and send me the file containing the drawing, will receive a free copy of my rocker plans, which, incidentally are in 2D, and were drawn using Autosketch. I have attempted to draw a 3D representation of my rocker in TurboCAD, but was defeated by the complexities involved, although I am sure it would be feasible for a TurboCAD guru.

So put up, or shut up about Sketchup being 'ideal' for woodwork plans.

Photos of my rocker are in my avatar, and in this thread http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...899#post300899 .

Who's up for it?

the oz thread is at

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au ... post301128

.


----------



## Alf

Ha hum. Actually I think you'll find that was the link Gidon had in the post that he pointed you to in the second reply of this thread. The post being in the thread Nick pointed you to in the _first_ reply of the thread. :roll: 

There's no point in asking for help if you don't follow the links, DW. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## devonwoody

Alf":3fh0n6ad said:


> Ha hum. Actually I think you'll find that was the link Gidon had in the post that he pointed you to in the second reply of this thread. The post being in the thread Nick pointed you to in the _first_ reply of the thread. :roll:
> 
> There's no point in asking for help if you don't follow the links, DW.
> 
> Cheers, Alf



I am pleased to say that I did use the links provided above and got my download OK and thanked the gentleman privately (PM)
However I queried with Google why I was have trouble and they have provided this new link which you can see is different again from any previous.


----------



## Alf

devonwoody":3ne1soy0 said:


> I am pleased to say that I did use the links provided above and got my download OK and thanked the gentleman privately (PM)


Why? Why not let us all know the problem's resolved? ](*,)



devonwoody":3ne1soy0 said:


> However I queried with Google why I was have trouble and they have provided this new link which you can see is different again from any previous.


No it's not: here's Gidon's post that he linked you to with the very same link. :roll: 

Heigh ho. :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Shady

I reckon Steve could generate that rocker in about 10 minutes, if his 'insti-router' is any indication...


----------



## Nick W

Sounds like the Australian gentleman is a 'very angry young man' :lol:


----------



## WoodPecker

> I am pleased to say that I did use the links provided above and got my download OK and thanked the gentleman privately (PM)
> However I queried with Google why I was have trouble and they have provided this new link which you can see is different again from any previous.



I had the same problem as you, the screen with the free download was a pop up so it wouldn't appear as I wasn't allowing pop ups. Maybe you had the same problem?


----------



## devonwoody

mr":3vtcni2f said:


> Try downloading it from this link. http://dl.google.com/sketchup/GoogleSketchUpW-EN.exe
> 
> Note that this is a link straight to the download not to a page where you click a link for the download.



Alf that was the only link that worked for me. 
and I haven't used the link from google yet, I'm letting sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

I'd give that rocker a try but I'd need more information that I can get from that little picture. If he wants me to draw it in SketchUp I'll need dimensions. Maybe he'd like to send me his plans. 

His challenge is pretty much worthless if he's asking his chair to be duplicated in SketchUp without providing the dimensions. I could give him a list of things to draw in his CAD program that he couldn't come close to completing unless I also provided him with the dimensions. :roll: 

None of that makes SketchUp unsuited to use by woodworkers as he seems to insinuate.

DW--I'm glad you got your download troubles straightened out.


----------



## devonwoody

Dave R
I'll ask Rocker to email you with his email address,(Rocker is an aquaintance of mine so I have his private address.)
or vicer verser.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Shady":2f3dol2h said:


> I reckon Steve could generate that rocker in about 10 minutes, if his 'insti-router' is any indication...



I wish!

Actually a rocker is on my wish list. My wife bought a garden steamer chair cheap at the end of last summer, with a view to having that in the garden, and a "proper" one made in ash for the lounge. But having used it, she reckons a rocker (our original plan) was the better option.

I've always liked Sam Maloof's chairs, though some are starting to look a bit dated now, and with the picture of the Australian one (Mr Dundas, I believe) and the guy who designed Chris's (whose name excapes me - Hal somebody?) I reckon I could come up with a pretty darned beautiful hybrid.

Getting it down on paper, however - now that is a real challenge. Especially, as Dave points out, without dimensional information. I have made attempts in the past at making Maloof-style backsplats like in my dining chairs, but the surface blends eluded me. I might have another go, now that I'm a bit more experienced in Sketchup.

As for time, that router took pretty much all day, but the bedroom chair only took me about 3 hours, once I'd decided on the actual curves (which I did in AutoCad).

The trouble with SketchUp is that it is positively addictive.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nick W

The problem with the chair is that it has lots of lovely curves, at which SU is not very good. As has been said before SU is not a full CAD system, and much more aimed at fast ... erm ... well ... _sketching _really. This is not to say that the chair can't be done (if I were to make such a statment I would no doubt be embarassed in short time by DaveR producing the model), but that in this case another piece of software would probably be more suitable/efficient (as hinted at by Steve's statment about using ACAD for his curves). But neither does it negate the fact that for the vast majority of the sort of work we do SU is one of the fastest and best tools to use.

So, assuming that while I've been writing this, Dave has posted the model, how long _did _it take Dave? :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Nick, sorry to disappoint but I've actually been working on a model for work instead. 

I do have some ideas about how to draw the rockers and the seat of that rocking chair but I won't bother to try drawing his chair unless the challenger supplies the dimensions.

In the meantime, take a look at this and then tell me that SketchUp doesn't do curves.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Dave that's fantastic! Can we please have a tutorial on it? No rush. Anytime in the next hour or so will do fine...
:lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Steve, I don't have the files at work to give you a tutorial on that one. I actually cheated a bit and imported a 3D DXF file of the boat that was drawn in a hull design program. That said, I could have drawn the hull from scratch in SketchUp. Doing it as I did just saved a bit of time.

In this drawing of the pram I built as a cradle for my son (whose second birthday is today), I've made the hidden geometry visible so you can see the triangulation that is used to fill the faces. To draw a hull or something similar you just need to draw profiles at intervals down the length and then connect them. In the case of a boat those profiles are at "stations" and are basically cross sections of the hull at say every 12". the more stations and the more points along the profile you have, the smoother the curves appear. In the case of the sailing canoe there are many more points than on the pram. The pram is a hard chined boat though and the planks could be made of plywood. The canoe would be strip built and faired after strip planking is complete.






As far as the rest of the details on the canoe, it was rendered in Kerkythea witha single light source and no background. Actually pretty simple rendering.


----------

